# Second bid to recruit GPs to West Lochaber unsuccessful



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2013)

A renewed effort to fill seven GP vacancies in a remote part of the Highlands has been unsuccessful.

NHS Highland re-advertised the posts in the sparsely populated area of West Lochaber after a first round of adverts failed to attract enough applicants.

The health board had hoped a new plan for a cluster of local practices would have allayed potential applicants' concerns about having to work alone.

However not enough people have come forward to staff that model of cover.

The GPs are needed to cover places such as Arisaig, Acharacle and Strontian.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-24108213


----------



## Highlander (Sep 16, 2013)

It's the midges that put people off, I call them 'Flying teeth'.  However, I am lucky they don't affect me at all.   Perhaps I should apply, I would be OK with diabetics, people with heart problems and arthritics!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2013)

Highlander said:


> It's the midges that put people off, I call them 'Flying teeth'.  However, I am lucky they don't affect me at all.   Perhaps I should apply, I would be OK with diabetics, people with heart problems and arthritics!



I was thinking the same - some of the people here would probably be better than a lot of the medics we encounter! And since some of them seem to make it up about diabetes as they go along, we could probably get away with ti for a lot of other ailments too!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------

